
In The Moment — This Happened to Me - webology
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/ea95477e9d1b
======
jgrahamc
Had a similar CPR experience near my home in London:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/you-never-think-youll-have-to-
do...](http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/you-never-think-youll-have-to-do-cpr.html)

Makes you realize how fragile life can be.

